# Sick Piranha



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I just got a Red Belly around 4 inches yesterday. I had him in a 10 gallon quarentine tank overnight and he seeme to be doing fine. So this afternoon, I put him in his new home a 30 gallon that was used for breeding swordtails. I moved the swordtails to another tank took the gravel out and changed the water. I dropped him in and he seemed to like it in there, he was swimming around and such. I had 2 feeders in there with him. I went to class and I came back just now around 3 hours later and I found him on his side still breathing, but stiff. The 2 feeders were dead. I moved the airstone around and he went on his side and just layed there then went upside down and just barerly got himself floating the right way. It looks like he is having trouble breathing but im not sure I have no idea what is wrong with him. PLEASE HELP! If anyone has any info on what could be worng please, please , please tell me. The tests on the water are all fine and the ph is at 7.0. The temp in the tank is around 77 degrees. Please help.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Were the feeders dead because of the RB, or were they intact? Also, have you checked your ammonia level?


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

They feeders showed no sign of being eaten, and the ammonia levels are fine.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> I moved the swordtails to another tank took the gravel out and changed the water.


Took the gravel out and changed the water in what tank? the 30 gal? If so, there goes most of your biological system. It would be like cycling all over again. Or, did I read this wrong?

*Moved to disease, parasite and injury*


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Yea I know I changed most of the biological system but I am using the filter with teh filter floss form the tank that was there. So there is some of a bio-system in there.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

And I am also using the gravel that was in the quarentine tank with him in the new tank.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I just ran to walmart and got some stuff that gets rid of ammonia just incase. Since everyone thinks it is ammonia poisoning, I guess it might be ammonia poisoning. What else can I do for him?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

What was the temperature of the water in the 10 gallon tank compared to the 30 gallon tank. Also need to know if there was a PH difference between the 2 tanks.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Temperature same, except I put the water in the 30 gallon around 74 and when i got back from class it was around 77. I dont know why it raised. The ph were the exact same at 7.0. 
He lived through the night which was surprising I was expecting to see him dead, but all he is doing now is laying on his side.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

maybe some of the feeders are stuck in his throat, if my rbp's eat a big peace of meat they also have some trouble with swimming right.... this is over within a few minutes though...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The quarantine process should last longer than a day. It should take at least 2 weeks before introducing new fish to your existing stock. That way, if it had any parasites or infections, it would have shown up during this period and proper treatment can be done without affecting your other fish and aquarium.

Since we are just talking about one fish thoughm I'm thinking it's stress. If the pH and ammonia are fine, the temp change could have done it. How did you initially acclimate the fish when you received it? The fish was stressed during shipment. Then was placed in a tank for a day and moved to another tank (that might have had a 3 degree difference in temp) only to have the temp bounce back in 3 hours. Some fish handle stress better than others... Turn off the lights, leave it alone and hope for the best (assuming all parameters are fine).


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

ph change that might be it


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I got him from my local fish shop. They got him from someone who couldnt keep him anymore. He bit right through the bag and then bit the girl. So they gave me him in a bucket. I put some of the water from the tank in the bucket like every 5 minutes for a half hour till I just poured him and the water into the tank. He was doing fine active and such even tried to bite me through the glass. 
I used treated water not from the quarentine tankin the 30 gallon and he seemed fine at first, swimming, being active, exploring. It was just that night things went bad. I honestly expected waking up this morning and finding him dead but he was still alive and then when I came home from classes I was expecting the worst but he is still hanging on. I sure hope he lives, he is one tough little guy.


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

How quick did your temp change? I know plecos are not piranhas but i have one that lived at 110 degrees, and is still living. Its prob ammonia.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I got stuff that is supposed to remove ammonia and I did a 25 percent water change. I tried but it didnt seem to work. I watched him take his last few breaths a few hours ago. Thanks for all the help it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I took the water to the petshop and they tested it on thier equipment and stuff and everything read perfectly so I have no idea what happened to him. But there is a happy ending to this sad story, they asked what kind of fish I would like to replace him with and I said I have been intersted in a Rhom and they guy said come in on monday and we will go over the list of fish available and he will have one ordered around the same size for no more money than the other guy was. So this has a semi happy ending.


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

You should buy a medicine for your p's before its too late!


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

Buy any kind of medicine related to your piranhas disease, treat them before its too late!


----------

